# [SOLVED] Windows Update Error 80072F8F



## Phantowm

Greetings!
As you can see in the title Windows doesn't provide me with updates due to this error. I looked it up in the Microsoft site and it says that it's because time or time zone is configured incorrectly. I tried the Windows Update troubleshooter program, I ran it several times (restarted PC several times) and it said that the problems are *fixed*, but it still displays the error. :ermm:
It also displays that I have never installed updates, which is false!


















I tried to synchronize my time with an internet time server, but failed which is odd.











My time zone was originally UTC, but since I'm in Bulgaria my time zone has to be UTC +2. And I think since that change I cannot install updates even though I changed it back to UTC. I've thought about System Restore but I don't have any points that I can revert back to.
If you have any suggestions, please tell me!
I am still new to Windows 8.1 and I apologise if this has been answered already.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Please follow this guide here to perform a System File Check of Windows: 

How to run SFC /scannow from Command Prompt | Tech Support Forum


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Result from scan:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>SFC /scannow

Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
supported in offline servicing scenarios.

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*



Phantowm said:


> Result from scan:
> 
> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
> (c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>SFC /scannow
> 
> Beginning system scan. This process will take some time.
> 
> Beginning verification phase of system scan.
> Verification 100% complete.
> 
> Windows Resource Protection found corrupt files but was unable to fix some
> of them. Details are included in the CBS.Log windir\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. For
> example C:\Windows\Logs\CBS\CBS.log. Note that logging is currently not
> supported in offline servicing scenarios.
> 
> C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Masterchiefxx17

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

How old is the PC? Time is can be messed up if the CMOS battery has failed.


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

10 months old, Chief.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Hi, is this what you followed Windows Update error 80072f8f - Windows Help
If so, did you also follow this part 

Note

If your time zone observes daylight saving time and you want your computer's clock to be adjusted automatically when daylight saving time changes, on the Date and Time tab, click Change time zone, and then make sure that the Automatically adjust clock for Daylight Saving Time check box is selected.


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Yes you are correct that is the site, and it is already set for daylight configuration even before the problem occurred.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Try this 

Right click your clock on the taskbar and click on Adjust date/time
Click on the internet time tab and then the Change settings button
In the server field remove the default entry and enter pool.ntp.org
Hit Update now and you should get a confirmation saying that Windows has updated the time
Click Ok twice


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Hello Phantowm

Lets get that corrupt file fixed up:



Code:


2014-08-27 09:21:09, Info                  CSI    000008b6 [SR] Cannot repair member file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" of prncacla.inf, Version = 6.3.9600.16384, pA = PROCESSOR_ARCHITECTURE_AMD64 (9), Culture neutral, VersionScope = 1 nonSxS, PublicKeyToken = {l:8 b:31bf3856ad364e35}, Type = [l:24{12}]"driverUpdate", TypeName neutral, PublicKey neutral in the store, hash mismatch
2014-08-27 09:21:09, Info                  CSI    000008b7 Hashes for file member \SystemRoot\WinSxS\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB do not match actual file [l:36{18}]"Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB" :
  Found: {l:32 b:2pcBkwfPqtWl52r64NWuZ8BP945BngUfFFS0lP2mTXk=} Expected: {l:32 b:n520k714Uu3utHa5JGQ6HQYbZphKhlMWq5pEmfnCDuw=}

*SFCFix Script*

*Warning:* this fix is specific to the user in this thread. No one else should follow these instructions as it may cause more harm than good. If you are after assistance, please start a thread of your own.


Download *SFCFix.exe* (by niemiro) and save this to your *Desktop*.
Download *SFCFix.zip*, and save this to your *Desktop*. Ensure that this file is named *SFCFix.zip* - do not rename it.
Save any open documents and *close* all open windows.
On your *Desktop*, you should see two files: *SFCFix.exe* and *SFCFix.zip*.
*Drag* the file *SFCFix.zip* onto the file *SFCFix.exe* and *release* it.
SFCFix will now process the script.
Upon completion, a file should be created on your *Desktop*: *SFCFix.txt*.
*Copy (Ctrl+C)* and *Paste (Ctrl+V)* the contents of this file into your next post for me to analyse please - put [CODE][/CODE] tags around the log to break up the text.

*SFC /SCANNOW*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *SFC /SCANNOW*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.
*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Run* => Inside the run box copy and paste the following command:


Code:


cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"


Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt* => Please upload *CBS.txt* to this thread
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or ge.tt

After this is done try and update Windows again


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

*SFC Text File*:



Code:


SFCFix version 2.4.1.0 by niemiro.
Start time: 2014-08-28 16:47:44.705
Using .zip script file at C:\Users\pc\Desktop\SFCFix.zip [0]




PowerCopy::
Successfully took permissions for file or folder C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB

Line blocked (SFCFix.txt): "C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\SFCFix.txt" C:\Windows\SFCFix.txt.
Successfully copied file C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\niemiro\Archive\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB to C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB.

Successfully restored ownership for C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB
Successfully restored permissions on C:\Windows\winsxs\amd64_prncacla.inf_31bf3856ad364e35_6.3.9600.16384_none_9590ba64d5b91f79\Amd64\CNBJ2530.DPB
PowerCopy:: directive completed successfully.




Successfully processed all directives.
SFCFix version 2.4.1.0 by niemiro has completed.
Currently storing 1 datablocks.
Finish time: 2014-08-28 16:50:38.140
Script hash: 7jxEyt0zobdvw4KGbsCJdYxx+VXDZda9TERkYZRozPo=
----------------------EOF-----------------------


*SFC Scan Results*:



Code:


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>sfc /scannow

Beginning system scan.  This process will take some time.

Beginning verification phase of system scan.
Verification 100% complete.

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.

C:\Windows\system32>


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Hello,

That file has now been repaired, how is Windows Update going?


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

I am still not able to install updates... Same error code.


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Lets take a further look

*DISM Scan*


Right click on the







button
Click on *Command prompt (Admin)* => Press *Yes* on the prompt
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following command *DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth*
Please wait for this to Finish before continuing with rest of the steps.

*Convert CBS.log to CBS.txt*

Right click on the







button
Click on *Run* => Inside the run box copy and paste the following command:


Code:


cmd /c copy %windir%\logs\cbs\cbs.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\cbs.txt"


Press *Enter*
Once this has completed please go to your Desktop and you will find *CBS.txt* => Please upload *CBS.txt* to this thread
Please Note:: if the file is too big to upload to you next post please upload via Dropbox or ge.tt


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

*DISM Scan Result*:



Code:


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

Deployment Image Servicing and Management tool
Version: 6.3.9600.17031

Image Version: 6.3.9600.17031

[==========================100.0%==========================]
The restore operation completed successfully. The component store corruption was
 repaired.
The operation completed successfully.

C:\Windows\system32>

https://www.dropbox.com/s/25n4xrlsghi35bh/CBS.txt?dl=0


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Nothing was identified there either:



Code:


=================================
Checking System Update Readiness.


Summary:
Operation: Detect and Repair 
Operation result: 0x0
Last Successful Step: Entire operation completes.
Total Detected Corruption:	0
	CBS Manifest Corruption:	0
	CBS Metadata Corruption:	0
	CSI Manifest Corruption:	0
	CSI Metadata Corruption:	0
	CSI Payload Corruption:	0
Total Repaired Corruption:	0
	CBS Manifest Repaired:	0
	CSI Manifest Repaired:	0
	CSI Payload Repaired:	0
	CSI Store Metadata refreshed:	True

Total Operation Time: 724 seconds.

*Windows Update Log*


Right click on the







button
Click on *Run* Inside the Run box copy and paste the following command *
cmd /c copy %windir%\WindowsUpdate.log "%userprofile%\Desktop\WindowsUpdate.txt"
*
Please go to your desktop and attach *WindowsUpdate.txt* to your next post


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Here it is. I saw a lot of warnings.


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

BUMP!


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Sorry for the delay.

Error *80072F8F* indicates that there is something wrong the SSL connection between WU and the MS server. This can be caused by the time being wrong on your computer

On the System tray right click on the Time -> Adjust date/time -> Internet time -> Change settings
-Make sure Synchronize with an Internet Time Server is ticked
-Select Server: *time.windows.com*

Click on *Update Now* -> Wait until it says "The clock was successfully synchronized with time.windows.com


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Unable to synchronize.


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Ah thats a few vague error message, not much to go of there.

Can you please make sure the date and time is correct on your machine.

Also please open up command prompt and copy and paste in the following lines:
*net start w32time
w32tm /resync* 

Try and update again, if it fails then please produce the following the report.

*Event Log Viewer *


Please download VEW.exe from *Here* and save it to your desktop.
Go to your desktop and right click on *VEW.exe* and choose *Run as Administrator*
Once open set the following settings
* 'Select log to query'*
Tick *Application*
Tick *System*

*'Select Type to list'*
Tick *Critical*
Tick *Error*
Tick *Information*
Tick *Warning*

*'Number or date events'*
Tick *Number of Events* and set it to *20*


Click on *Run*
Once completed a notepad file will open. Please copy and paste the contents of *VEW.txt* back into this thread.


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*













Code:


Vino's Event Viewer v01c run on Windows 7 in English
Report run at 04/09/2014 08:24:08

Note: All dates below are in the format dd/mm/yyyy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:23:50
Type: Error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
The program notepad.exe version 6.3.9600.16384 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.  Process ID: c20  Start Time: 01cfc80042f323a7  Termination Time: 8  Application Path: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\notepad.exe  Report Id: 9d8c8884-33f3-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94  Faulting package full name:   Faulting package-relative application ID:  

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 15:45:07
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: hl2.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x53948b55 Faulting module name: client.dll, version: 1.0.0.1, time stamp: 0x53bf14c7 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0015acaa Faulting process ID: 0x74c Faulting application start time: 0x01cfc77e6f3a09bd Faulting application path: D:\Programs\Steam\steamapps\common\GarrysMod\hl2.exe Faulting module path: d:\programs\steam\steamapps\common\garrysmod\garrysmod\bin\client.dll Report ID: 470efee0-3381-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Faulting package full name:  Faulting package-relative application ID: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 02/09/2014 18:28:48
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: hl2.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x53948b55 Faulting module name: client.dll, version: 1.0.0.1, time stamp: 0x53bf14c7 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0015acaa Faulting process ID: 0x1358 Faulting application start time: 0x01cfc6da65866360 Faulting application path: D:\Programs\Steam\steamapps\common\GarrysMod\hl2.exe Faulting module path: d:\programs\steam\steamapps\common\garrysmod\garrysmod\bin\client.dll Report ID: faaafd7f-32ce-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Faulting package full name:  Faulting package-relative application ID: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Information Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:23:49
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: AppHangB1 Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: notepad.exe P2: 6.3.9600.16384 P3: 52158714 P4: bc60 P5: 134218241 P6:  P7:  P8:  P9:  P10:   Attached files: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Temp\WER53EB.tmp.appcompat.txt C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Temp\WER53FC.tmp.WERInternalMetadata.xml C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Temp\WER56FA.tmp.xml C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\AppHang_notepad.exe_c64cd3821c1641a8ac6eca251bac1b624e397b8_1dcb3ad5_cab_04aa5718\memory.hdmp C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\AppHang_notepad.exe_c64cd3821c1641a8ac6eca251bac1b624e397b8_1dcb3ad5_cab_04aa5718\triagedump.dmp WERGenerationLog.txt  These files may be available here: C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\AppHang_notepad.exe_c64cd3821c1641a8ac6eca251bac1b624e397b8_1dcb3ad5_cab_04aa5718  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: 9d8c8884-33f3-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 524388 Hashed bucket: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:23:27
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: WPNConnectionFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: Data Reconnect P2: 880403fa P3: WNP P4: Unknown P5: Unknown P6: Unknown P7: 1 P8: 35 P9:  P10:   Attached files:  These files may be available here: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Data Reconnect_9898abcd6d101649f43a4a64a338575b52ac21_00000000_0be6059c  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: 986bb9b1-33f3-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 528484 Hashed bucket: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:23:07
Type: Information Category: 1
Event: 2003 Source: Microsoft-Windows-LocationProvider
The Windows Location Provider has successfully shutdown

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:23:07
Type: Information Category: 1
Event: 2001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-LocationProvider
The Windows Location Provider has successfully started

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:19:56
Type: Information Category: 1
Event: 2003 Source: Microsoft-Windows-LocationProvider
The Windows Location Provider has successfully shutdown

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:19:56
Type: Information Category: 1
Event: 2001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-LocationProvider
The Windows Location Provider has successfully started

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:19:56
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1 Source: LocationNotifications
A program accessed information from a location sensor or default location  FriendlyName=Windows ; ImagePath=C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE; PID=832; Username=NAKATA\pc; SID=S-1-5-21-362275727-90902388-3195981760-1001

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:19:31
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: WPNConnectionFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: Data Reconnect P2: 880403fa P3: WNP P4: Unknown P5: Unknown P6: Unknown P7: 1 P8: 35 P9:  P10:   Attached files:  These files may be available here: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Data Reconnect_9898abcd6d101649f43a4a64a338575b52ac21_00000000_0be26c87  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: 0bdc1650-33f3-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 528484 Hashed bucket: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:17:10
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: WPNConnectionFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: Data Connect P2: 880403fa P3: WNP P4: Unknown P5: Unknown P6: Unknown P7: 1 P8: 35 P9:  P10:   Attached files: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Temp\wpn_1297808193272249321.evtx  These files may be available here: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Data Connect_6dec87dcf6e26da83e676f35e3961516820f05a_00000000_cab_0be0469a  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: b80108be-33f2-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 524388 Hashed bucket: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:15:57
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: WPNConnectionFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: Data Reconnect P2: 880403fa P3: WNP P4: Unknown P5: Unknown P6: Unknown P7: 1 P8: 35 P9:  P10:   Attached files:  These files may be available here: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Data Reconnect_9898abcd6d101649f43a4a64a338575b52ac21_00000000_0bdf2694  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: 8c0eba0f-33f2-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 528484 Hashed bucket: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:13:09
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: WPNConnectionFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: Data Reconnect P2: 880403fa P3: WNP P4: Unknown P5: Unknown P6: Unknown P7: 1 P8: 35 P9:  P10:   Attached files:  These files may be available here: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Data Reconnect_9898abcd6d101649f43a4a64a338575b52ac21_00000000_0bdc9886  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: 284508da-33f2-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 528484 Hashed bucket: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:11:21
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: WPNConnectionFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: Data Reconnect P2: 880403fa P3: WNP P4: Unknown P5: Unknown P6: Unknown P7: 1 P8: 35 P9:  P10:   Attached files: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Temp\wpn_8685484143937865853.evtx  These files may be available here: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Data Reconnect_9898abcd6d101649f43a4a64a338575b52ac21_00000000_cab_0bdaf304  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: e7ea8eba-33f1-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 524388 Hashed bucket: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:09:50
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1005 Source: Microsoft-Windows-CEIP
Customer Experience Improvement Program data was successfully consolidated into files that will be sent to Microsoft for analysis. These files will be sent only if the user has opted to join the Windows Customer Experience Improvement Program.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:09:44
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: WPNConnectionFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: Data Reconnect P2: 880403fa P3: WNP P4: Unknown P5: Unknown P6: Unknown P7: 1 P8: 35 P9:  P10:   Attached files:  These files may be available here: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Data Reconnect_9898abcd6d101649f43a4a64a338575b52ac21_00000000_0bd976a5  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: adc2a333-33f1-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 528484 Hashed bucket: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:08:41
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: WPNConnectionFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: Data Reconnect P2: 880403fa P3: WNP P4: Unknown P5: Unknown P6: Unknown P7: 1 P8: 35 P9:  P10:   Attached files:  These files may be available here: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Data Reconnect_9898abcd6d101649f43a4a64a338575b52ac21_00000000_0bd88233  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: 88877a86-33f1-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 528484 Hashed bucket: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:08:08
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: WPNConnectionFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: Data Reconnect P2: 880403fa P3: WNP P4: Unknown P5: Unknown P6: Unknown P7: 1 P8: 35 P9:  P10:   Attached files:  These files may be available here: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Data Reconnect_9898abcd6d101649f43a4a64a338575b52ac21_00000000_0bd7ff18  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: 74a845ba-33f1-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 528484 Hashed bucket: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:07:45
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: WPNConnectionFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: Data Reconnect P2: 880403fa P3: WNP P4: Unknown P5: Unknown P6: Unknown P7: 1 P8: 35 P9:  P10:   Attached files:  These files may be available here: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Data Reconnect_9898abcd6d101649f43a4a64a338575b52ac21_00000000_0bd7a744  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: 6740c1ca-33f1-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 528484 Hashed bucket: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:07:29
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: WPNConnectionFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: Data Reconnect P2: 880403fa P3: WNP P4: Unknown P5: Unknown P6: Unknown P7: 1 P8: 35 P9:  P10:   Attached files:  These files may be available here: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Data Reconnect_9898abcd6d101649f43a4a64a338575b52ac21_00000000_0bd765c6  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: 58689e12-33f1-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 528484 Hashed bucket: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:07:20
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: WPNConnectionFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: Data Reconnect P2: 880403fa P3: WNP P4: Unknown P5: Unknown P6: Unknown P7: 1 P8: 35 P9:  P10:   Attached files:  These files may be available here: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Data Reconnect_9898abcd6d101649f43a4a64a338575b52ac21_00000000_0bd74638  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: 58689e11-33f1-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 528484 Hashed bucket: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:07:14
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: WPNConnectionFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: Data Reconnect P2: 880403fa P3: WNP P4: Unknown P5: Unknown P6: Unknown P7: 1 P8: 35 P9:  P10:   Attached files:  These files may be available here: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Data Reconnect_9898abcd6d101649f43a4a64a338575b52ac21_00000000_0bd72b2e  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: 508272bf-33f1-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 528484 Hashed bucket: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:15:32
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36870 Source: Schannel
A fatal error occurred when attempting to access the SSL server credential private key. The error code returned from the cryptographic module is 0x8009030D. The internal error state is 10001.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:13:51
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7000 Source: Service Control Manager
The Steam Client Service service failed to start due to the following error:  The service did not respond to the start or control request in a timely fashion.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:13:51
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 7009 Source: Service Control Manager
A timeout was reached (30000 milliseconds) while waiting for the Steam Client Service service to connect.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:13:33
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36870 Source: Schannel
A fatal error occurred when attempting to access the SSL server credential private key. The error code returned from the cryptographic module is 0x8009030D. The internal error state is 10001.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:13:24
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36870 Source: Schannel
A fatal error occurred when attempting to access the SSL server credential private key. The error code returned from the cryptographic module is 0x8009030D. The internal error state is 10001.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:12:17
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36888 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:12:16
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36888 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:06:50
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36888 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:06:49
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36888 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:06:48
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36888 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:06:48
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36888 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:06:46
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36888 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 19:28:00
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10016 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID  {D63B10C5-BB46-4990-A94F-E40B9D520160}  and APPID  {9CA88EE3-ACB7-47C8-AFC4-AB702511C276}  to the user NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM SID (S-1-5-18) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 18:58:57
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36870 Source: Schannel
A fatal error occurred when attempting to access the SSL server credential private key. The error code returned from the cryptographic module is 0x8009030D. The internal error state is 10001.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 18:58:57
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36870 Source: Schannel
A fatal error occurred when attempting to access the SSL server credential private key. The error code returned from the cryptographic module is 0x8009030D. The internal error state is 10001.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 18:58:25
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36887 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was received from the remote endpoint. The TLS protocol defined fatal alert code is 46.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 18:58:24
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36887 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was received from the remote endpoint. The TLS protocol defined fatal alert code is 46.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 18:58:23
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36887 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was received from the remote endpoint. The TLS protocol defined fatal alert code is 46.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 18:57:37
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36887 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was received from the remote endpoint. The TLS protocol defined fatal alert code is 46.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 18:57:36
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36887 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was received from the remote endpoint. The TLS protocol defined fatal alert code is 46.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Information Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:19:55
Type: Information Category: 10
Event: 12 Source: Microsoft-Windows-UserModePowerService
Process C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe (process ID:2252) reset policy scheme from {381B4222-F694-41F0-9685-FF5BB260DF2E} to {381B4222-F694-41F0-9685-FF5BB260DF2E}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:07:12
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7040 Source: Service Control Manager
The start type of the Background Intelligent Transfer Service service was changed from demand start to auto start.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:07:01
Type: Information Category: 1101
Event: 7001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
User Log-on Notification for Customer Experience Improvement Program

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:06:43
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Power-Troubleshooter
The system has returned from a low power state.  Sleep Time: ?2014?-?09?-?03T19:28:02.531012100Z Wake Time: ?2014?-?09?-?04T05:06:40.982175800Z  Wake Source: Unknown

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:06:41
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 2 Source: MEIx64
Intel(R) Management Engine Interface driver has started successfully.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:06:40
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 27 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Boot
The boot type was 0x1.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:06:40
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 25 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Boot
The boot menu policy was 0x1.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:06:40
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 32 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Boot
The bootmgr spent 0 ms waiting for user input.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:06:40
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 18 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Boot
There are 0x1 boot options on this system.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:06:40
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 30 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Boot
The firmware reported boot metrics.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:06:40
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7040 Source: Service Control Manager
The start type of the Background Intelligent Transfer Service service was changed from auto start to demand start.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:06:40
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-General
The system time has changed to ?2014?-?09?-?04T05:06:40.500000000Z from ?2014?-?09?-?03T19:28:08.257062300Z.  Change Reason: System time synchronized with the hardware clock.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 19:28:04
Type: Information Category: 64
Event: 42 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power
The system is entering sleep.  Sleep Reason: Application API

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 19:28:01
Type: Information Category: 1102
Event: 7002 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
User Log-off Notification for Customer Experience Improvement Program

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 18:22:26
Type: Information Category: 10
Event: 12 Source: Microsoft-Windows-UserModePowerService
Process C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe (process ID:2252) reset policy scheme from {381B4222-F694-41F0-9685-FF5BB260DF2E} to {381B4222-F694-41F0-9685-FF5BB260DF2E}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 18:14:15
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7040 Source: Service Control Manager
The start type of the Background Intelligent Transfer Service service was changed from demand start to auto start.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 18:05:28
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7040 Source: Service Control Manager
The start type of the Background Intelligent Transfer Service service was changed from auto start to demand start.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 17:49:54
Type: Information Category: 10
Event: 12 Source: Microsoft-Windows-UserModePowerService
Process C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe (process ID:2252) reset policy scheme from {381B4222-F694-41F0-9685-FF5BB260DF2E} to {381B4222-F694-41F0-9685-FF5BB260DF2E}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 17:25:11
Type: Information Category: 10
Event: 12 Source: Microsoft-Windows-UserModePowerService
Process C:\Windows\System32\svchost.exe (process ID:2252) reset policy scheme from {381B4222-F694-41F0-9685-FF5BB260DF2E} to {381B4222-F694-41F0-9685-FF5BB260DF2E}

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 16:04:44
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7040 Source: Service Control Manager
The start type of the Background Intelligent Transfer Service service was changed from demand start to auto start.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:06:40
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 134 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Time-Service
NtpClient was unable to set a manual peer to use as a time source because of DNS resolution error on 'time.windows.com,0x9'. NtpClient will try again in 15 minutes and double the reattempt interval thereafter. The error was: No such host is known. (0x80072AF9)

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 19:28:07
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 134 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Time-Service
NtpClient was unable to set a manual peer to use as a time source because of DNS resolution error on 'time.windows.com,0x9'. NtpClient will try again in 15 minutes and double the reattempt interval thereafter. The error was: No such host is known. (0x80072AF9)

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 18:27:56
Type: Warning Category: 1014
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name - timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 09:53:55
Type: Warning Category: 1014
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name win8.ipv6.microsoft.com. timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 02/09/2014 13:07:12
Type: Warning Category: 212
Event: 219 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device SWD\SensorsAndLocationEnum\LPSensorSWDevice.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 02/09/2014 12:24:24
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 129 Source: storahci
Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 02/09/2014 10:30:16
Type: Warning Category: 2
Event: 16 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Unable to Connect: Windows is unable to connect to the automatic updates service and therefore cannot download and install updates according to the set schedule. Windows will continue to try to establish a connection.


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Don't mind that command prompt I posted earlier, I'm dumb.
I forgot to run as admin...


----------



## Go The Power

Hello,

I will take a look at this when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

There are a lot of issues reported there, a lot indicate an issue with the time service. lets now take a look at the settings to see if something is not correct.

What Edition is this Windows 8 machine? (Standard, Pro or Enterprise)

Right click on the *Start* button => *Run* => Copy and paste the following then press *Enter*
*cmd /c date /t >1 & SC QUERYEX w32time >>1&& sc qc w32time >>1 && Notepad 1*

*Command query *

Right click on the *Start* button => Choose *Command prompt as Administrator*
Inside the Command Prompt windows copy and paste the following commands 
*
reg query "HKLM\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time" /s > 0 & notepad 0*
Once finished a note pad file called R will open Please post the contents back into this thread. 


Once done please post the contents of 0 and 1


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*



Code:


HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time
    Start    REG_DWORD    0x3
    DisplayName    REG_SZ    @%SystemRoot%\system32\w32time.dll,-200
    ErrorControl    REG_DWORD    0x1
    ImagePath    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
    Type    REG_DWORD    0x20
    Description    REG_SZ    @%SystemRoot%\system32\w32time.dll,-201
    ObjectName    REG_SZ    NT AUTHORITY\LocalService
    ServiceSidType    REG_DWORD    0x1
    RequiredPrivileges    REG_MULTI_SZ    SeAuditPrivilege\0SeChangeNotifyPrivilege\0SeCreateGlobalPrivilege\0SeSystemTimePrivilege
    FailureActions    REG_BINARY    80510100000000000000000003000000140000000100000060EA000001000000C0D401000000000000000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\Config
    MaxAllowedPhaseOffset    REG_DWORD    0x1
    FrequencyCorrectRate    REG_DWORD    0x4
    SpikeWatchPeriod    REG_DWORD    0x384
    LocalClockDispersion    REG_DWORD    0xa
    HoldPeriod    REG_DWORD    0x5
    PhaseCorrectRate    REG_DWORD    0x1
    MaxPollInterval    REG_DWORD    0xf
    MaxPosPhaseCorrection    REG_DWORD    0xd2f0
    PollAdjustFactor    REG_DWORD    0x5
    AnnounceFlags    REG_DWORD    0xa
    TimeJumpAuditOffset    REG_DWORD    0x7080
    MinPollInterval    REG_DWORD    0xa
    EventLogFlags    REG_DWORD    0x2
    MaxNegPhaseCorrection    REG_DWORD    0xd2f0
    LargePhaseOffset    REG_DWORD    0x2faf080
    UpdateInterval    REG_DWORD    0x57e40

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\Parameters
    ServiceDllUnloadOnStop    REG_DWORD    0x1
    ServiceMain    REG_SZ    SvchostEntry_W32Time
    NtpServer    REG_SZ    time.windows.com,0x9
    Type    REG_SZ    NTP
    ServiceDll    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %systemroot%\system32\w32time.dll

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\Security
    Security    REG_BINARY    0100048098000000A40000000000000014000000020084000600000000001400FD01020001010000000000051200000000001800FF010F0001020000000000052000000020020000000014008D010200010100000000000504000000000014008D010200010100000000000506000000000014009D01020001010000000000051300000000001400A9000200010100000000000513000000010100000000000512000000010100000000000512000000

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\TimeProviders

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\TimeProviders\NtpClient
    RunOnVirtualOnly    REG_DWORD    0x0
    DllName    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %systemroot%\system32\w32time.dll
    Enabled    REG_DWORD    0x1
    CrossSiteSyncFlags    REG_DWORD    0x2
    InputProvider    REG_DWORD    0x1
    EventLogFlags    REG_DWORD    0x1
    SpecialPollTimeRemaining    REG_MULTI_SZ    time.windows.com,7c7eef9
    SignatureAuthAllowed    REG_DWORD    0x1
    CompatibilityFlags    REG_DWORD    0x80000000
    ResolvePeerBackoffMinutes    REG_DWORD    0xf
    ResolvePeerBackoffMaxTimes    REG_DWORD    0x7
    AllowNonstandardModeCombinations    REG_DWORD    0x1
    LargeSampleSkew    REG_DWORD    0x3
    SpecialPollInterval    REG_DWORD    0x93a80

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\TimeProviders\NtpServer
    ChainEntryTimeout    REG_DWORD    0x10
    RunOnVirtualOnly    REG_DWORD    0x0
    DllName    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %systemroot%\system32\w32time.dll
    Enabled    REG_DWORD    0x0
    InputProvider    REG_DWORD    0x0
    ChainMaxEntries    REG_DWORD    0x80
    ChainMaxHostEntries    REG_DWORD    0x4
    EventLogFlags    REG_DWORD    0x0
    ChainDisable    REG_DWORD    0x0
    RequireSecureTimeSyncRequests    REG_DWORD    0x0
    ChainLoggingRate    REG_DWORD    0x1e
    AllowNonstandardModeCombinations    REG_DWORD    0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\TimeProviders\VMICTimeProvider
    RunOnVirtualOnly    REG_DWORD    0x1
    DllName    REG_EXPAND_SZ    %SystemRoot%\System32\vmictimeprovider.dll
    Enabled    REG_DWORD    0x1
    InputProvider    REG_DWORD    0x1

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\TimeProviders\VMICTimeProvider\Parameters

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\TriggerInfo

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\TriggerInfo\0
    Type    REG_DWORD    0x3
    Action    REG_DWORD    0x1
    GUID    REG_BINARY    BA0AE21C5198214494301DDEB766E809

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\TriggerInfo\1
    Type    REG_DWORD    0x3
    Action    REG_DWORD    0x2
    GUID    REG_BINARY    6E51AFDDC25866489574C3B615D42EA1

--------------------



Code:


05/09/2014 

SERVICE_NAME: w32time 
        TYPE               : 20  WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS  
        STATE              : 1  STOPPED 
        WIN32_EXIT_CODE    : 1077  (0x435)
        SERVICE_EXIT_CODE  : 0  (0x0)
        CHECKPOINT         : 0x0
        WAIT_HINT          : 0x0
        PID                : 0
        FLAGS              : 
[SC] QueryServiceConfig SUCCESS

SERVICE_NAME: w32time
        TYPE               : 20  WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
        START_TYPE         : 3   DEMAND_START
        ERROR_CONTROL      : 1   NORMAL
        BINARY_PATH_NAME   : C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
        LOAD_ORDER_GROUP   : 
        TAG                : 0
        DISPLAY_NAME       : Windows Time
        DEPENDENCIES       : 
        SERVICE_START_NAME : NT AUTHORITY\LocalService


The OS I use is Windows 8.1 Standard.


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Open CMD as admin and enter in

net stop w32time
W32tm /unregister
W32tm /register
net start w32time
w32tm /resync 

restart the PC

How are updates running now?

If still no good can you please check the BIOS time.


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

I don't think it worked.



Code:


Microsoft Windows [Version 6.3.9600]
(c) 2013 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>net stop w32time
The Windows Time service is not started.

More help is available by typing NET HELPMSG 3521.


C:\Windows\system32>W32tm /unregister
W32Time successfully unregistered.

C:\Windows\system32>W32tm /register
W32Time successfully registered.

C:\Windows\system32>net start w32time
The Windows Time service is starting.
The Windows Time service was started successfully.


C:\Windows\system32>w32tm /resync
Sending resync command to local computer
The computer did not resync because no time data was available.

C:\Windows\system32>

Restarted and still unable to install updates. I have no idea how to access the BIOS.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Hi this might help you reach the bios How To Access The BIOS On A Windows 8 Computer


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*



joeten said:


> Hi this might help you reach the bios How To Access The BIOS On A Windows 8 Computer


Didn't find anything related to time. Only shows general/performance info.


----------



## joeten

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Most Bios will have the time,date,etc. Is that set correctly. If not, that would affect updates.


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*



joeten said:


> Most Bios will have the time,date,etc. Is that set correctly. If not, that would affect updates.


That is the point Mr Joeten, I do not see anything related to that, I clicked UEFI Firmware settings and I got redirected to the BIOS after the machine restarted and sadly I have no idea how to send you an image from the BIOS. :ermm:

It is obvious I am not in the right place of the BIOS :grin:


----------



## joeten

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Then you may not have followed the instructions fully try the video here How to Access the Boot Menu and BIOS in Windows 8 « Windows Tips


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Displays the current time, date and year, has a little calendar as well.
Everything seems to match the exact.


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Do you have the right Time Zone on your computer? If no, update it if yes please continue

Please go *Here* (You will have to use IE to access this link most likely)
Find the relevant version of your OS -> Click on *Add*
Select View basket in the right hand corner
Download the update and run the update.

Onc e installed restart the PC and try updates again


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Time zone is *correct* since I can see my capital.
I ran the file for Win 8.1 x64 based and nothing showed... restarted and I still see the same error code.


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Try the time commands again, if it fails please post a new set of the event logs (from VEW)


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

As previous time, everything was good except for the resync which failed again.



Code:


Vino's Event Viewer v01c run on Windows 7 in English
Report run at 08/09/2014 15:04:33

Note: All dates below are in the format dd/mm/yyyy

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:02:44
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: hl2.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x53948b55 Faulting module name: client.dll, version: 1.0.0.1, time stamp: 0x53bf14c7 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0015acaa Faulting process ID: 0x121c Faulting application start time: 0x01cfcb46645a94a4 Faulting application path: D:\Programs\Steam\steamapps\common\GarrysMod\hl2.exe Faulting module path: d:\programs\steam\steamapps\common\garrysmod\garrysmod\bin\client.dll Report ID: 0a439782-3750-11e4-8278-94de80c40d94 Faulting package full name:  Faulting package-relative application ID: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 09:16:37
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: hl2.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x53948b55 Faulting module name: client.dll, version: 1.0.0.1, time stamp: 0x53bf14c7 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0015acaa Faulting process ID: 0xc64 Faulting application start time: 0x01cfcb42d3195ee4 Faulting application path: D:\Programs\Steam\steamapps\common\GarrysMod\hl2.exe Faulting module path: d:\programs\steam\steamapps\common\garrysmod\garrysmod\bin\client.dll Report ID: d5585c77-3738-11e4-8278-94de80c40d94 Faulting package full name:  Faulting package-relative application ID: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 07/09/2014 13:45:42
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: hl2.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x53948b55 Faulting module name: client.dll, version: 1.0.0.1, time stamp: 0x53bf14c7 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0015acaa Faulting process ID: 0xb9c Faulting application start time: 0x01cfcaa1b67e3c11 Faulting application path: D:\Programs\Steam\steamapps\common\GarrysMod\hl2.exe Faulting module path: d:\programs\steam\steamapps\common\garrysmod\garrysmod\bin\client.dll Report ID: 421fdcec-3695-11e4-8278-94de80c40d94 Faulting package full name:  Faulting package-relative application ID: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 07/09/2014 13:39:04
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: hl2.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x53948b55 Faulting module name: client.dll, version: 1.0.0.1, time stamp: 0x53bf14c7 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0015acaa Faulting process ID: 0xad0 Faulting application start time: 0x01cfca9cc3fdbf68 Faulting application path: D:\Programs\Steam\steamapps\common\GarrysMod\hl2.exe Faulting module path: d:\programs\steam\steamapps\common\garrysmod\garrysmod\bin\client.dll Report ID: 54e5f980-3694-11e4-8278-94de80c40d94 Faulting package full name:  Faulting package-relative application ID: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 06/09/2014 22:05:57
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: hl2.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x53948b55 Faulting module name: client.dll, version: 1.0.0.1, time stamp: 0x53bf14c7 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0015acaa Faulting process ID: 0x1020 Faulting application start time: 0x01cfca0a05122a88 Faulting application path: D:\Programs\Steam\steamapps\common\GarrysMod\hl2.exe Faulting module path: d:\programs\steam\steamapps\common\garrysmod\garrysmod\bin\client.dll Report ID: fa524623-3611-11e4-8276-94de80c40d94 Faulting package full name:  Faulting package-relative application ID: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 17:34:07
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: hl2.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x53948b55 Faulting module name: materialsystem.dll_unloaded, version: 1.0.0.1, time stamp: 0x53bc6eba Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x00006c89 Faulting process ID: 0x11d8 Faulting application start time: 0x01cfc835c6d588d7 Faulting application path: D:\Programs\Steam\steamapps\common\GarrysMod\hl2.exe Faulting module path: materialsystem.dll Report ID: ab91c2be-3459-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Faulting package full name:  Faulting package-relative application ID: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:23:50
Type: Error Category: 101
Event: 1002 Source: Application Hang
The program notepad.exe version 6.3.9600.16384 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Action Center control panel.  Process ID: c20  Start Time: 01cfc80042f323a7  Termination Time: 8  Application Path: C:\Windows\SysWOW64\notepad.exe  Report Id: 9d8c8884-33f3-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94  Faulting package full name:   Faulting package-relative application ID:  

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 15:45:07
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: hl2.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x53948b55 Faulting module name: client.dll, version: 1.0.0.1, time stamp: 0x53bf14c7 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0015acaa Faulting process ID: 0x74c Faulting application start time: 0x01cfc77e6f3a09bd Faulting application path: D:\Programs\Steam\steamapps\common\GarrysMod\hl2.exe Faulting module path: d:\programs\steam\steamapps\common\garrysmod\garrysmod\bin\client.dll Report ID: 470efee0-3381-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Faulting package full name:  Faulting package-relative application ID: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 02/09/2014 18:28:48
Type: Error Category: 100
Event: 1000 Source: Application Error
Faulting application name: hl2.exe, version: 0.0.0.0, time stamp: 0x53948b55 Faulting module name: client.dll, version: 1.0.0.1, time stamp: 0x53bf14c7 Exception code: 0xc0000005 Fault offset: 0x0015acaa Faulting process ID: 0x1358 Faulting application start time: 0x01cfc6da65866360 Faulting application path: D:\Programs\Steam\steamapps\common\GarrysMod\hl2.exe Faulting module path: d:\programs\steam\steamapps\common\garrysmod\garrysmod\bin\client.dll Report ID: faaafd7f-32ce-11e4-8272-94de80c40d94 Faulting package full name:  Faulting package-relative application ID: 

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Information Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:04:32
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: WPNConnectionFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: Data Reconnect P2: 880403fa P3: WNP P4: Unknown P5: Unknown P6: Unknown P7: 1 P8: 35 P9:  P10:   Attached files:  These files may be available here: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Data Reconnect_9898abcd6d101649f43a4a64a338575b52ac21_00000000_0bd0f5f8  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: 49e4b261-3750-11e4-8279-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 528484 Hashed bucket: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:04:17
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: WPNConnectionFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: Data Reconnect P2: 880403fa P3: WNP P4: Unknown P5: Unknown P6: Unknown P7: 1 P8: 35 P9:  P10:   Attached files:  These files may be available here: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Data Reconnect_9898abcd6d101649f43a4a64a338575b52ac21_00000000_0bd0bd74  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: 414d341d-3750-11e4-8279-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 528484 Hashed bucket: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:04:11
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 1001 Source: Windows Error Reporting
Fault bucket , type 0 Event Name: WPNConnectionFailure Response: Not available Cab Id: 0  Problem signature: P1: Data Reconnect P2: 880403fa P3: WNP P4: Unknown P5: Unknown P6: Unknown P7: 1 P8: 35 P9:  P10:   Attached files:  These files may be available here: C:\Users\pc\AppData\Local\Microsoft\Windows\WER\ReportQueue\NonCritical_Data Reconnect_9898abcd6d101649f43a4a64a338575b52ac21_00000000_0bd0a3d1  Analysis symbol:  Rechecking for solution: 0 Report ID: 38b9f540-3750-11e4-8279-94de80c40d94 Report Status: 528484 Hashed bucket: 

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:04:06
Type: Information Category: 1
Event: 1003 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Search
The Windows Search Service started.


Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:04:05
Type: Information Category: 1
Event: 326 Source: ESENT
SearchIndexer (3860) Windows: The database engine attached a database (1, C:\ProgramData\Microsoft\Search\Data\Applications\Windows\Windows.edb). (Time=0 seconds)    Internal Timing Sequence: [1] 0.000, [2] 0.000, [3] 0.000, [4] 0.000, [5] 0.000, [6] 0.000, [7] 0.000, [8] 0.000, [9] 0.000, [10] 0.000, [11] 0.000, [12] 0.000.  Saved Cache: 1 0

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:04:05
Type: Information Category: 1
Event: 105 Source: ESENT
SearchIndexer (3860) Windows: The database engine started a new instance (0). (Time=0 seconds)    Internal Timing Sequence: [1] 0.000, [2] 0.000, [3] 0.000, [4] 0.000, [5] 0.000, [6] 0.000, [7] 0.000, [8] 0.000, [9] 0.000, [10] 0.000.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:04:05
Type: Information Category: 1
Event: 102 Source: ESENT
SearchIndexer (3860) Windows: The database engine (6.03.9600.0000) is starting a new instance (0).

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:04:04
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 3 Source: NvStreamSvc
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:59
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: igfxCUIService1.0.0.0
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:59
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 6000 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
The winlogon notification subscriber <SessionEnv> was unavailable to handle a notification event.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:59
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: igfxCUIService1.0.0.0
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:59
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: igfxCUIService1.0.0.0
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:59
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 3 Source: NvStreamSvc
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:58
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 6003 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
The winlogon notification subscriber <SessionEnv> was unavailable to handle a critical notification event.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:57
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 5617 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Windows Management Instrumentation Service subsystems initialized successfully

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:55
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 3 Source: NvStreamSvc
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:54
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 5615 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WMI
Windows Management Instrumentation Service started sucessfully

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:55
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 3 Source: NvStreamSvc
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:54
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 3 Source: NvStreamSvc
The event description cannot be found.

Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:54
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 0 Source: NVNetworkService
The event description cannot be found.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'Application' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:04:06
Type: Warning Category: 3
Event: 3086 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Search
The system locale has changed. Existing data will be deleted and the index must be recreated.

Context:  Application, SystemIndex Catalogue


Log: 'Application' Date/Time: 05/09/2014 09:18:39
Type: Warning Category: 3
Event: 3086 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Search
The system locale has changed. Existing data will be deleted and the index must be recreated.

Context:  Application, SystemIndex Catalogue


~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Critical Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Error Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:02:56
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 10016 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DistributedCOM
The application-specific permission settings do not grant Local Activation permission for the COM Server application with CLSID  {D63B10C5-BB46-4990-A94F-E40B9D520160}  and APPID  {9CA88EE3-ACB7-47C8-AFC4-AB702511C276}  to the user NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM SID (S-1-5-18) from address LocalHost (Using LRPC) running in the application container Unavailable SID (Unavailable). This security permission can be modified using the Component Services administrative tool.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 11:55:31
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36888 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 11:55:30
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36888 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 11:55:30
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36888 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 11:55:29
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36888 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 11:47:28
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36888 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 11:47:28
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36888 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 11:47:27
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36888 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 11:47:26
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36888 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 11:47:26
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36888 Source: Schannel
A fatal alert was generated and sent to the remote endpoint. This may result in termination of the connection. The TLS protocol defined fatal error code is 70. The Windows SChannel error state is 105.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 11:10:01
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36870 Source: Schannel
A fatal error occurred when attempting to access the SSL server credential private key. The error code returned from the cryptographic module is 0x8009030D. The internal error state is 10001.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 10:14:23
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36 Source: volsnap
The shadow copies of volume D: were aborted because the shadow copy storage could not grow due to a user imposed limit.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 09:44:28
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36870 Source: Schannel
A fatal error occurred when attempting to access the SSL server credential private key. The error code returned from the cryptographic module is 0x8009030D. The internal error state is 10001.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 09:44:28
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36870 Source: Schannel
A fatal error occurred when attempting to access the SSL server credential private key. The error code returned from the cryptographic module is 0x8009030D. The internal error state is 10001.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 09:38:24
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36870 Source: Schannel
A fatal error occurred when attempting to access the SSL server credential private key. The error code returned from the cryptographic module is 0x8009030D. The internal error state is 10001.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 09:16:53
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36870 Source: Schannel
A fatal error occurred when attempting to access the SSL server credential private key. The error code returned from the cryptographic module is 0x8009030D. The internal error state is 10001.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 08:32:49
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36870 Source: Schannel
A fatal error occurred when attempting to access the SSL server credential private key. The error code returned from the cryptographic module is 0x8009030D. The internal error state is 10001.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 08:32:49
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36870 Source: Schannel
A fatal error occurred when attempting to access the SSL server credential private key. The error code returned from the cryptographic module is 0x8009030D. The internal error state is 10001.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 08:23:26
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36870 Source: Schannel
A fatal error occurred when attempting to access the SSL server credential private key. The error code returned from the cryptographic module is 0x8009030D. The internal error state is 10001.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 08:23:26
Type: Error Category: 0
Event: 36870 Source: Schannel
A fatal error occurred when attempting to access the SSL server credential private key. The error code returned from the cryptographic module is 0x8009030D. The internal error state is 10001.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Information Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:58
Type: Information Category: 1101
Event: 7001 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
User Log-on Notification for Customer Experience Improvement Program

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:57
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 4000 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WLAN-AutoConfig
WLAN AutoConfig service has successfully started. 

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:57
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 7026 Source: Service Control Manager
The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) did not load:  dam

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:53
Type: Information Category: 4
Event: 51046 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DHCPv6-Client
DHCPv6 client service is started

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:53
Type: Information Category: 4
Event: 50036 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Dhcp-Client
DHCPv4 client service is started

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:52
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 6 Source: Microsoft-Windows-FilterManager
File System Filter 'luafv' (6.3, ?2014?-?02?-?22T15:14:25.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:35
Type: Information Category: 47
Event: 55 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power
Processor 3 in group 0 exposes the following power management capabilities:  Idle state type: ACPI Idle (C) States (2 state(s))  Performance state type: ACPI Performance (P) / Throttle (T) States Nominal Frequency (MHz): 3201 Maximum performance percentage: 100 Minimum performance percentage: 24 Minimum throttle percentage: 24

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:35
Type: Information Category: 47
Event: 55 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power
Processor 2 in group 0 exposes the following power management capabilities:  Idle state type: ACPI Idle (C) States (2 state(s))  Performance state type: ACPI Performance (P) / Throttle (T) States Nominal Frequency (MHz): 3201 Maximum performance percentage: 100 Minimum performance percentage: 24 Minimum throttle percentage: 24

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:35
Type: Information Category: 47
Event: 55 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power
Processor 1 in group 0 exposes the following power management capabilities:  Idle state type: ACPI Idle (C) States (2 state(s))  Performance state type: ACPI Performance (P) / Throttle (T) States Nominal Frequency (MHz): 3201 Maximum performance percentage: 100 Minimum performance percentage: 24 Minimum throttle percentage: 24

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:35
Type: Information Category: 47
Event: 55 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Processor-Power
Processor 0 in group 0 exposes the following power management capabilities:  Idle state type: ACPI Idle (C) States (2 state(s))  Performance state type: ACPI Performance (P) / Throttle (T) States Nominal Frequency (MHz): 3201 Maximum performance percentage: 100 Minimum performance percentage: 24 Minimum throttle percentage: 24

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:34
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 2 Source: MEIx64
Intel(R) Management Engine Interface driver has started successfully.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:33
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 98 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Ntfs
Volume \\?\Volume{fe009910-3df4-435a-9653-5593d7169c91} (\Device\HarddiskVolume1) is healthy.  No action is needed.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:33
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 6 Source: Microsoft-Windows-FilterManager
File System Filter 'npsvctrig' (6.3, ?2013?-?08?-?22T14:38:22.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:32
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 6 Source: Microsoft-Windows-FilterManager
File System Filter 'eamonm' (6.0, ?2012?-?03?-?07T17:32:36.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:32
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 98 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Ntfs
Volume D: (\Device\HarddiskVolume5) is healthy.  No action is needed.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:31
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 98 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Ntfs
Volume C: (\Device\HarddiskVolume4) is healthy.  No action is needed.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:30
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 6 Source: Microsoft-Windows-FilterManager
File System Filter 'WdFilter' (6.3, ?2013?-?10?-?24T03:12:09.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:30
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 6 Source: Microsoft-Windows-FilterManager
File System Filter 'Wof' (6.3, ?2014?-?03?-?13T11:27:29.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:30
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 6 Source: Microsoft-Windows-FilterManager
File System Filter 'FileInfo' (6.3, ?2014?-?02?-?22T15:13:10.000000000Z) has successfully loaded and registered with Filter Manager.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 08/09/2014 12:03:29
Type: Information Category: 0
Event: 30 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Boot
The firmware reported boot metrics.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
'System' Log - Warning Type
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/09/2014 12:04:38
Type: Warning Category: 212
Event: 219 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device SWD\SensorsAndLocationEnum\LPSensorSWDevice.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 07/09/2014 11:57:11
Type: Warning Category: 212
Event: 219 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device SWD\SensorsAndLocationEnum\LPSensorSWDevice.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 06/09/2014 18:49:55
Type: Warning Category: 2
Event: 16 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Unable to Connect: Windows is unable to connect to the automatic updates service and therefore cannot download and install updates according to the set schedule. Windows will continue to try to establish a connection.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 06/09/2014 16:12:01
Type: Warning Category: 212
Event: 219 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device SWD\SensorsAndLocationEnum\LPSensorSWDevice.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 05/09/2014 14:18:44
Type: Warning Category: 212
Event: 219 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device SWD\SensorsAndLocationEnum\LPSensorSWDevice.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 20:16:17
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 134 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Time-Service
NtpClient was unable to set a manual peer to use as a time source because of DNS resolution error on 'time.windows.com,0x9'. NtpClient will try again in 15 minutes and double the reattempt interval thereafter. The error was: No such host is known. (0x80072AF9)

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 19:29:57
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 134 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Time-Service
NtpClient was unable to set a manual peer to use as a time source because of DNS resolution error on 'time.windows.com,0x9'. NtpClient will try again in 15 minutes and double the reattempt interval thereafter. The error was: No such host is known. (0x80072AF9)

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 15:07:01
Type: Warning Category: 2
Event: 16 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Unable to Connect: Windows is unable to connect to the automatic updates service and therefore cannot download and install updates according to the set schedule. Windows will continue to try to establish a connection.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 04/09/2014 05:06:40
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 134 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Time-Service
NtpClient was unable to set a manual peer to use as a time source because of DNS resolution error on 'time.windows.com,0x9'. NtpClient will try again in 15 minutes and double the reattempt interval thereafter. The error was: No such host is known. (0x80072AF9)

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 19:28:07
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 134 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Time-Service
NtpClient was unable to set a manual peer to use as a time source because of DNS resolution error on 'time.windows.com,0x9'. NtpClient will try again in 15 minutes and double the reattempt interval thereafter. The error was: No such host is known. (0x80072AF9)

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 18:27:56
Type: Warning Category: 1014
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name - timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 03/09/2014 09:53:55
Type: Warning Category: 1014
Event: 1014 Source: Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client
Name resolution for the name win8.ipv6.microsoft.com. timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 02/09/2014 13:07:12
Type: Warning Category: 212
Event: 219 Source: Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-PnP
The driver \Driver\WudfRd failed to load for the device SWD\SensorsAndLocationEnum\LPSensorSWDevice.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 02/09/2014 12:24:24
Type: Warning Category: 0
Event: 129 Source: storahci
Reset to device, \Device\RaidPort0, was issued.

Log: 'System' Date/Time: 02/09/2014 10:30:16
Type: Warning Category: 2
Event: 16 Source: Microsoft-Windows-WindowsUpdateClient
Unable to Connect: Windows is unable to connect to the automatic updates service and therefore cannot download and install updates according to the set schedule. Windows will continue to try to establish a connection.


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Hmmm, lets see if this report will give a better insight:

Ran the below from CMD as Admin
*w32tm /debug /enable /file:%userprofile%\desktop\time.txt /size:4000000 /entries:0-300*

Give it about a day or so and see if %userprofile%\desktop\time.txt fills up with data. Try and do Windows updates in this time to see if any events get recorded.


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

Just did what you suggested.

I checked for updates after some time, the check operation itself was kinda long and it said I got 39 important updates to install.

I'm not sure if that command made magic or something, but I think it is fixed.

What is your thought on this Mr. Go the Power?


----------



## Go The Power

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

I think that is fixed from the installing the certificate from post 35 

I think we didn't give it enough time.


----------



## Phantowm

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*

I assume it is fixed then.

Thank you Go The Power, Masterchief and Joeten, you are noble men indeed. :smile:

I will try not to mess up my time zone again.


----------



## joeten

Kudos goes to GTP but thank you.


----------



## Phantowm

I appreciate that you at least looked at my thread. =)


----------



## joeten

Any time.


----------



## Go The Power

Your welcome


----------



## laerobb92

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*



Code:


Thu 12/25/2014 
 
SERVICE_NAME: w32time 
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
STATE : 4 RUNNING 
(STOPPABLE, NOT_PAUSABLE, ACCEPTS_SHUTDOWN)
WIN32_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
SERVICE_EXIT_CODE : 0 (0x0)
CHECKPOINT : 0x0
WAIT_HINT : 0x0
PID : 1004
FLAGS : 
[SC] QueryServiceConfig SUCCESS
 
SERVICE_NAME: w32time
TYPE : 20 WIN32_SHARE_PROCESS 
START_TYPE : 3 DEMAND_START
ERROR_CONTROL : 1 NORMAL
BINARY_PATH_NAME : C:\Windows\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
LOAD_ORDER_GROUP : 
TAG : 0
DISPLAY_NAME : Windows Time
DEPENDENCIES : 
SERVICE_START_NAME : NT AUTHORITY\LocalService
 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time
Start REG_DWORD 0x3
DisplayName REG_SZ @%SystemRoot%\system32\w32time.dll,-200
ErrorControl REG_DWORD 0x1
ImagePath REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\system32\svchost.exe -k LocalService
Type REG_DWORD 0x20
Description REG_SZ @%SystemRoot%\system32\w32time.dll,-201
ObjectName REG_SZ NT AUTHORITY\LocalService
ServiceSidType REG_DWORD 0x1
RequiredPrivileges REG_MULTI_SZ SeAuditPrivilege\0SeChangeNotifyPrivilege\0SeCreateGlobalPrivilege\0SeSystemTimePrivilege
FailureActions REG_BINARY 80510100000000000000000003000000140000000100000060EA000001000000C0D401000000000000000000
 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\Config
MaxAllowedPhaseOffset REG_DWORD 0x1
FrequencyCorrectRate REG_DWORD 0x4
SpikeWatchPeriod REG_DWORD 0x384
LocalClockDispersion REG_DWORD 0xa
HoldPeriod REG_DWORD 0x5
PhaseCorrectRate REG_DWORD 0x1
MaxPollInterval REG_DWORD 0xf
MaxPosPhaseCorrection REG_DWORD 0xd2f0
PollAdjustFactor REG_DWORD 0x5
AnnounceFlags REG_DWORD 0xa
TimeJumpAuditOffset REG_DWORD 0x7080
MinPollInterval REG_DWORD 0xa
EventLogFlags REG_DWORD 0x2
MaxNegPhaseCorrection REG_DWORD 0xd2f0
LargePhaseOffset REG_DWORD 0x2faf080
UpdateInterval REG_DWORD 0x57e40
 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\Parameters
ServiceDllUnloadOnStop REG_DWORD 0x1
ServiceMain REG_SZ SvchostEntry_W32Time
NtpServer REG_SZ time.nist.gov,0x9
Type REG_SZ NTP
ServiceDll REG_EXPAND_SZ %systemroot%\system32\w32time.dll
 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\Security
Security REG_BINARY 0100048098000000A40000000000000014000000020084000600000000001400FD01020001010000000000051200000000001800FF010F0001020000000000052000000020020000000014008D010200010100000000000504000000000014008D010200010100000000000506000000000014009D01020001010000000000051300000000001400A9000200010100000000000513000000010100000000000512000000010100000000000512000000
 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\TimeProviders
 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\TimeProviders\NtpClient
RunOnVirtualOnly REG_DWORD 0x0
DllName REG_EXPAND_SZ %systemroot%\system32\w32time.dll
Enabled REG_DWORD 0x1
CrossSiteSyncFlags REG_DWORD 0x2
InputProvider REG_DWORD 0x1
EventLogFlags REG_DWORD 0x1
SpecialPollTimeRemaining REG_MULTI_SZ time.nist.gov,7c90119
SignatureAuthAllowed REG_DWORD 0x1
CompatibilityFlags REG_DWORD 0x80000000
ResolvePeerBackoffMinutes REG_DWORD 0xf
ResolvePeerBackoffMaxTimes REG_DWORD 0x7
AllowNonstandardModeCombinations REG_DWORD 0x1
LargeSampleSkew REG_DWORD 0x3
SpecialPollInterval REG_DWORD 0x93a80
 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\TimeProviders\NtpServer
ChainEntryTimeout REG_DWORD 0x10
RunOnVirtualOnly REG_DWORD 0x0
DllName REG_EXPAND_SZ %systemroot%\system32\w32time.dll
Enabled REG_DWORD 0x0
InputProvider REG_DWORD 0x0
ChainMaxEntries REG_DWORD 0x80
ChainMaxHostEntries REG_DWORD 0x4
EventLogFlags REG_DWORD 0x0
ChainDisable REG_DWORD 0x0
RequireSecureTimeSyncRequests REG_DWORD 0x0
ChainLoggingRate REG_DWORD 0x1e
AllowNonstandardModeCombinations REG_DWORD 0x1
 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\TimeProviders\VMICTimeProvider
RunOnVirtualOnly REG_DWORD 0x1
DllName REG_EXPAND_SZ %SystemRoot%\System32\vmictimeprovider.dll
Enabled REG_DWORD 0x1
InputProvider REG_DWORD 0x1
 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\TimeProviders\VMICTimeProvider\Parameters
 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\TriggerInfo
 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\TriggerInfo\0
Type REG_DWORD 0x3
Action REG_DWORD 0x1
GUID REG_BINARY BA0AE21C5198214494301DDEB766E809
 
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Services\w32Time\TriggerInfo\1
Type REG_DWORD 0x3
Action REG_DWORD 0x2
GUID REG_BINARY 6E51AFDDC25866489574C3B615D42EA1


----------



## jehad_refaie

In my case I found the solution as following (Change your Internet source - ISP):

1- Review c:\Windows\WindowsUpdate.log and found:
2015-07-15	05:46:38:297 436	2678	Misc	WARNING: WinHttp: SendRequestUsingProxy failed for <HTTPS://sls.update.microsoft.com/SLS/{9482F4B4-E343-43B6-B170-9A65BC822C77}/x64/6.3.9600.0/0?CH=401&L=en-US;ar-SA&P=&PT=0x67&WUA=7.9.9600.17489>. error 0x80072f8f

2- Tried to open above URL, so found the certificate is errored, 

3- Tried to import the certificate, but no luck

4- my laptop time and timezone were correct, so it is not the reason.

5- I found some hints on google that it might be due to proxy problems, while my ISP doesn't have a proxy, but yet the internet is censored, so I suspected the ISP, and changed the connection to different ISP, and immediately Windows Update back to work


----------



## Jelsomyno

this is how i fixed it:
time on your computer must be totally correct.
if it deviates even by 1 minute you will get error.
so, google for word "time" and you will get websites that will tell you exact time.
enter that time in your date and time settings and you should be able to run windows update successfully.


----------



## Shashankm1993

When I typed w32tm /debug /enable /file:%userprofile%\desktop\time.txt /size:4000000 /entries:0-300" , it showed, 


C:\WINDOWS\system32>w32tm /debug /enable /file:%userprofile%\desktop\time.txt /s
ize:4000000 /entries:0-300
The following arguments were unexpected:
laptop\desktop\time.txt

What should i do?


----------



## Shashankm1993

*Re: Windows Update Error 80072F8F*



Phantowm said:


> Just did what you suggested.
> 
> I checked for updates after some time, the check operation itself was kinda long and it said I got 39 important updates to install.
> 
> I'm not sure if that command made magic or something, but I think it is fixed.
> 
> What is your thought on this Mr. Go the Power?
> 
> See image:
> http://s3.postimg.org/9cvars2s3/updates.png[/IMG]


I need help regarding the same issue.


----------



## Corday

Read this whole thread carefully from Page #1. Your problem is connected to Date/Time.


----------



## Shashankm1993

Corday said:


> Read this whole thread carefully from Page #1. Your problem is connected to Date/Time.


I've done everything that has been mentioned here.

After all that, i opted for the last option.

w32tm /debug /enable /file:%userprofile%\desktop\time.txt /size:4000000 /entries:0-300

But..

When I typed w32tm /debug /enable /file:%userprofile%\desktop\time.txt /size:4000000 /entries:0-300" , it showed, 


C:\WINDOWS\system32>w32tm /debug /enable /file:%userprofile%\desktop\time.txt /s
ize:4000000 /entries:0-300
The following arguments were unexpected:
laptop\desktop\time.txt

What should i do?
Why are the arguments unexpected?

Do i have to make some changes in the code?


----------



## Corday

I meant setting the proper date/time/timezone including DST adjustment.


----------



## Shashankm1993

Corday said:


> I meant setting the proper date/time/timezone including DST adjustment.


I am not able to Adjust for Daylight Saving time. It is stuck in the Off position. Not supported in our time zone. I can't update my time with the Internet servers as it is showing error in synchronisation.


----------



## Corday

Run services.msc, scroll down to time server and restart.


----------



## Shashankm1993

Still error :sad:

I'm unable to update . I can't restore. I have tried refreshing. I am done with the Automatic repair tool too . Still no positives. Please help.


----------



## Corday

Run sfc /scannow and let's see what it finds.


----------



## Shashankm1993

I have tried everything apart form the one that made Phantown's same problem disappear. I do not know how to write that code. Do i have to copy and paste the same code or make any changes?

w32tm /debug /enable /file:%userprofile%\desktop\time.txt /size:4000000 /entries:0-300


----------



## Corday

Run as Admin. If you get the same answer, it's what Ive been trying to help you with.


----------



## Shashankm1993

Nothing changed .


----------



## sgiitk

Frankly the best option is to get the ISO file of Win10, and then do an in-situ update. This is what I will be doing.


----------



## Shashankm1993

Okay, I am trying..


----------



## Corday

If you can't use updates from another computer, I don't think the 10 ISO is going to work. Hope you get lucky.


----------



## mrtechguy

Hey everybody,

Just an FYI for those running their own WSUS server on the domain and seeing this error for certain servers.

I started getting this error once I enabled HTTPS on my WSUS server.

The servers that were getting this error did not have outbound internet access which prevented them from downloading intermediate certificate for the SSL certificate I was using on my WSUS server. 

The issue got resolved once I manually imported the intermediate certificates to each server for the SSL cert I was using on the WSUS server.

You can test to see if you get a certificate error from the server showing update error when you try to manually browse the file on WSUS server.

Example: https://wsus.mydomain.com:8531/selfupdate/wuident.cab


----------

